# Got my ipb 14 today!



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats Tony. You gonna pole that thing all the time or put a motor on it ;D have fun with the rigging and keep the build updated..


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha thanks. I have a 2002 25hp mercury 2 stroke I'm going to put on it, but I'm waiting til my jack plate comes in first. I'll keep it updated as I get more parts  ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats On The New Ride Tony...You've got A mountain of memories to put into that skiff.....Start fillin' like you want to sink her ...Happy For You!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Slime Time!!! Congrats and enjoy! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Dubhicks (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice boat!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice! Can't wait to see some pics/ vids of it rigged out.


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks good. I picked mine up last month. I got the seafoam green with white. I love mine. It has a 9.9 nissan and I average 25 mph. Don't forget trim tabs, you will need them.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks again ya'll. Hey captin, did you put fixed tabs or adjustable. And how much were they if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

adjustable ones I got them from ebay part number sx9510-30. I paid like 120 shipped.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow that hull looks really good in black 
Have fun with it


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Was brad still out of stickers.


----------



## api1313 (Jan 17, 2014)

Brad says tabs are a waste of money.....i was gonna put a set of lencos, he advised against it...ijs...what's your benefit of having them im rigging mine now?


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Well if you don't it will porpoise very badly. My buddy has one and it did the same until his put his tabs on. He has a 20hp 4 stroke. That is just my opinion though do as you please. I have a jack plate installed also


----------



## api1313 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Capt....im gonna be running a 25 yama 2stk...you running tank and battery up front?


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Batt in front and 6 gallon tank in back.


----------



## api1313 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info Capt.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Thanks Capt....im gonna be running a 25 yama 2stk...you running tank and battery up front?


Smart question. Put more weight up front and you won't need tabs on that boat. It's so light, it doesn't take much moving stuff around to balance it out. Fuel tank, battery, and a cooler up front should do it.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

No porpoising here.

I have a 3 gallon fuel tank and a battery in the rear (in addition to myself and a 20hp 4-stroke)...nothing in the front except for a trolling motor on the bow and safety gear in the front hatch. 

I ended up one notch "down" or "in" from what looked to be level trim on the motor (no PT&T or jackplate) and have never had any issues.


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good luck just trial and error until you get it the right way.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well I made a trip down to bass pro yesterday and picked up a 55 lb minn kota and a quick release mount for it. Installed it today, and even waxed the boat a little. Now time to wait for the rest of my parts to get here.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Tony, the Boat looks great. I put a pair of fixed trim tabs from StrongArm products on the boat. I experienced a little porpoising in certain speeds, with a little throttle it was fixed. Once I placed the tabs no porpoising whats so ever. I would wait till you get the boat rigged and test it to see if they are even needed. Keep us up to date with the build.


----------



## frostbite (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Intheweeds I have the same setup as u are u in the second hole as far as trim is concerned on the Suzuki 20


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> Hey Intheweeds I have the same setup as u are u in the second hole as far as trim is concerned on the Suzuki 20


Yep...second from the "bottom." Photo for clarification (though it's still somewhat hard to see):



I started with it in the 3rd hole, but it would porpoise if I was the only person in the boat.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks drod, yeah, I'm going to wait until I have everything rigged up. Where do you have your battery and gas tank at?


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

Congrats man! I have had mine for about a month now and I love it. Keep the rigging coming! What push pole holders did they use?


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

> Congrats man! I have had mine for about a month now and I love it. Keep the rigging coming! What push pole holders did they use?


Thanks, The V-Marine spool style holders. I haven't installed them yet.


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks man! Sadly it looks like they only sell to dealers… I saw how tools are mounted to the side of fire trucks and its a brilliant mount for a push pole, especially since there is a strap that goes across to secure them down. We shall see, just not interested in spending so much for Strongarm..


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Thanks man! Sadly it looks like they only sell to dealers… I saw how tools are mounted to the side of fire trucks and its a brilliant mount for a push pole, especially since there is a strap that goes across to secure them down. We shall see, just not interested in spending so much for Strongarm..


Before I bought anything from Strongarm I would read this thread.....

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1394553091


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, that's an interesting thread considering I ordered the rod holders from them about a week ago, good news is I think its pretty difficult to mess those up. I will be hesitant ordering the push pole holders though... We shall see.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

So I installed my bobs jack plate and motor today. With the engine jacked all the way up (vertical), and my dad in the boat with me. It would either porpoise, or nose dive and bow steer depending where my dad sat, and the position of the tilt on the engine. So it looks like trim tabs or a cavitation plate may be in the near future.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Tweak with the motor position tucking it in/out depending on how its riding. Play with the jack height a little also. 
My motor is tucked in to the second slot position closest to the boat transom...

I Have the same set up. It took me about 20-30 minutes of adjusting everything to be able to run the boat with out issue's or needing tabs etc. These boats are so small and light that when someone is riding with you have them slide forward or back a tad to get it the way it needs to be... just my .02


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have my battery in the front and fuel tank (6 gallons) in the rear of the boat. The boat looks good.

I also just read that link about strongarm, and at least with me he was a straight up guy. I am very pleased with the platform and rod/push pole holders. Grab bar, and trim tabs are functioning perfect. 

Either way the boat looks great.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> With the engine jacked all the way up (vertical), and my dad in the boat with me. It would either porpoise, or nose dive and bow steer depending where my dad sat, and the position of the tilt on the engine.


Lower your motor, you have it jacked up too high. With it up that high you will need to run the trim tucked under and that will guarantee nose dive/ bow steer.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Boat looks great. Is it tan inside? How about an inside pic. I'm digging that color combo and kind of leaning that way for my build.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

I think I'm going to try moving the battery up front. Tomahawk, the inside is tan. I'll take some pictures when I get a chance for you.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> I think I'm going to try moving the battery up front.


Good idea, probably will help some. I have mine up there also.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

> > I think I'm going to try moving the battery up front.
> 
> 
> Good idea, probably will help some. I have mine up there also.


Where did you find battery cables long enough?


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Trying to post a video of the boat cruising down main canal. 

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/Drod07/media/Mobile%20Uploads/trimA0865972-289D-4041-A045-9CCDF84462DB_zpsdd606d98.mp4.html


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is another short clip of it when I had just gotten the boat with nothing bolted down. Cell phone video is a little rough. Maybe alot rough.  Trying to give you an idea how my boat runs. I also utilize the platform as my seat. Nice and comfy with a good view. Good Luck

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/Drod07/media/Mobile%20Uploads/trim2028060A-6236-48EE-9677-44811664F34B_zps1d0c9d13.mp4.html


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

> > > I think I'm going to try moving the battery up front.
> >
> >
> > Good idea, probably will help some. I have mine up there also.
> ...




Up north I dont know. Down here Sailorman in Fort Lauderdale has them for a good price.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Where did you find battery cables long enough?


West Marine will cut them to whatever length you need but they weren't cheap.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Here is another short clip of it when I had just gotten the boat with nothing bolted down. Cell phone video is a little rough. Maybe alot rough. Trying to give you an idea how my boat runs. I also utilize the platform as my seat. Nice and comfy with a good view. Good Luck


Nice vids! Looks like you got the boat dialed in right. Mine runs about the same with the Zuk 20 though a little slower I am sure.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> > Hey Intheweeds I have the same setup as u are u in the second hole as far as trim is concerned on the Suzuki 20
> 
> 
> Yep...second from the "bottom." Photo for clarification (though it's still somewhat hard to see):
> ...


In choppy weather it makes a world a difference in 3rd whole.lil faster also.Have 2 nd person sit on cooler way up front and rip it to fishing whole,that's how I use mine.But I move it back and fourth as I need to.No big deal to me.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

I went out to the lake today, and it got to windy to fly fish so I decided to snap some more pictures on my boat.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice, now go SLIME that skiff!!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## jeremy5780 (May 12, 2014)

that is a beauty for sure


----------

